# trestles/bridges



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

has anyone built their own trestles or bridges.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Cure for the gap??*

No, but I have seen a few. What scale? 

N scale club at the last train show.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have in the past. My most recent is on my module---more like a kitbash as I used an Atlas deck truss and put wooden ties on it, then laid rail and guard rails...


----------

